# idiots



## GADawg08 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm standing on the bank at Clark's hill watching some duck commanders run and gun.....wanted to do some scouting but no in these winds


----------



## Alexander (Jan 27, 2017)

Had two guys this morning come to a dead stop off full plane when they spotted our decoys. Then proceeded to load their guns and slowly cruise towards our spread.... Hauled tail once they realized those blobs beyond them were layout blinds with people in them


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2017)

Is that against the law.


----------



## Alexander (Jan 27, 2017)

simply loading their guns, no I wouldnt imagine that would be. But I have always thought that weapons were supposed to be kept in cases while the boat was moving and that shooting from a boat under power was in fact illegal which I would assume these two grown men would have done as we watched them cruise 5 coves prior to spotting us in search of birds to jump shoot. Guess I am just more mature in the sense that I'm not out there to just kill a duck to show off, but more so for the whole experience so chasing wads of birds just to jump shoot them for pictures to show your buddies and post on social media just doesn't do it for me


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 27, 2017)

Idiot is an understatement,Ive had boats running flat wide open run in to our decoys and shoot the darn decoys with us waving and shouting as loud as possible. Then take off and never look back to see who was hunting are if we had been hit by shot, we ran in to the commander wait to be's on a sand bar stuck and wave for us to help( sure we did ) told them that the tide was 7 hours away and the Game & Fish would be there shortly. That is what some people think is duck hunting.It's getting worse every year grown men should be know better.Found out the GW did stop and they got tickets for no plugs,lead shot,  no duck stamps and with 8 wood ducks.Yes sir IDIOTS are born every day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

Alexander said:


> simply loading their guns, no I wouldnt imagine that would be.



Running under motor power with loaded guns certainly is illegal.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Running under motor power with loaded guns certainly is illegal.



Gun can be loaded BUT shooting is the illegal part.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> Gun can be loaded BUT shooting is the illegal part.



Hunting from a vehicle, plane, or boat under power.
found under "Unlawful activities section of regulations"
Page 16
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...orgia-Hunting-Regulations-Guide-2015-2016.pdf

A loaded weapon implies hunting. It says nothing about shooting.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 27, 2017)

My pistol is NEVER UNLOADED and it always on my body. My shotgun is alway loaded in my boat and never had a problem with the Game &Fish they don't like it but not illegal.My 2 amendment is the law.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> My pistol is NEVER UNLOADED and it always on my body. My shotgun is alway loaded in my boat and never had a problem with the Game &Fish they don't like it but not illegal.My 2 amendment is the law.



Your personal protection weapon is not an issue as long as you have a GCL. The rest, not so much.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok you do it your way and I'll keep doing it my way . No problem friend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> Ok you do it your way and I'll keep doing it my way . No problem friend.


I have no problem with that.


----------



## smoothie (Jan 28, 2017)

I hate it. I've had trespassers hunting and putting out corn everywhere since that show came out


----------

